# Havanese and Car sickness



## fruit20708 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello all,
Cache' will be 8 months on Friday and I was told that they stop getting car sickness by 6 months of age, but; she still gets sick. She hates to get in the car because she knows what's going to happen. Is there anything I could do to stop this vomitting?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly's car sickness definitely improved with age. She is almost two years old and only rarely gets sick any more. I never medicated her but I know some have used Bonine and other meds. I would check with your vet if you want to go that route. I found it best to travel when she has an empty stomach. It also helps if she can see out the window in her booster seat, maybe with a favorite toy for a distraction. I always travel with extra blankets and paper towels just in case!


----------



## fruit20708 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Cache and car sickness*

Thanks Molly, I've tried to travel with Cache' on an empty stomach, she still gets sick. The window open, on my lap. She knows it's going to happen so it's a fight to get her in the car. I'm going to try the Bonine Ned's, you said. I asked the Vet and he wasn't clear on what I should do. Thanks I'm going to try it.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie has the same problem. I am not sure if she actually would get carsick now because I'm afraid to try, I always give her something. (seems if I don't though if we're only going a short way, she starts to pant which I am guessing is working up to getting sick).

I am surprised your vet didn't know what to do, there is a great med for carsickness called Cerenia. It works like a charm on Sophie. It's half a small pill and you have to give it 2 hours before you go in the car. Which takes a little planning. But it lasts 24 hours. You can give it 4 days in a row then take a day off then 4 more etc. Sophie will usually just sleep on the ride when on meds, but stresses, pants and shakes off. The only time I didn't see the med work 100% was when we went to the beach a couple of weeks ago, about 2 hours into the drive we had been going on very curvy roads (I used to get sick on that road to the beach as a kid myself). She started to pant but thankfully we were almost there so it didn't amount to anything. 

Our holistic vet said to give her Cocculus indicus. It comes in little white beads. I'm guessing it's even easier on them than the Cerenia (which doesn't seem to be too bad). I have tried the cocculus 2-3 times now, instead of cerenia and it seems to work as well. I will keep using that unless I see it not working as good. Dosage is one of the little beads, same as Cerenia, 2 hours before travel, lasts 24 hours, don't give either more than once in 24 hours. (and of course, don't give both of them together)

It's good to know Molly has improved so much! Hoping Cache and Sophie will grow out of theirs also.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry y'all are having to deal with car sickness. Emmie got car sick on her first car ride and first airplane ride when she was 10.5 weeks old, and occasionally the first 1-2 weeks at home. I made sure she had an empty stomach before getting in the car and then I kept exposing her bit by bit. In her first year, she was probably in the car every day so I think that helped desensitized her. In the beginning, the car trips were short and we always went someplace fun; to visit friends (humans and dogs), to go to the store, etc. I rarely used the car to take her someplace "unpleasant" like the vet or groomer so I think that also helped her develop good associations with the car.

I don't know if some dogs are born with a propensity for car sickness or if early exposure can help alleviate issues. Good luck figuring out what works best for your furbaby.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie has the same problem. I am not sure if she actually would get carsick now because I'm afraid to try, I always give her something. (seems if I don't though if we're only going a short way, she starts to pant which I am guessing is working up to getting sick).
> 
> I am surprised your vet didn't know what to do, there is a great med for carsickness called Cerenia. It works like a charm on Sophie. It's half a small pill and you have to give it 2 hours before you go in the car. Which takes a little planning. But it lasts 24 hours. You can give it 4 days in a row then take a day off then 4 more etc. Sophie will usually just sleep on the ride when on meds, but stresses, pants and shakes off. The only time I didn't see the med work 100% was when we went to the beach a couple of weeks ago, about 2 hours into the drive we had been going on very curvy roads (I used to get sick on that road to the beach as a kid myself). She started to pant but thankfully we were almost there so it didn't amount to anything.
> 
> ...


Im called my vet and asked him about these meds he's on board the god because we are taking our 2 havs to the mtns in Nov and I need this badly LOL

Nic Darla & Heidi


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

whhooppss typos sorry had a pup barking to go out to potty! eekkk

Nic


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just my 2 cents to mention that although Zoe never got car sick and in fact, lobby's to go for car rides...it's cute, she stands by her seat trying to get up into the car, she has taken cerenia with no ill effects and she is a small.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo never had carsickness but Rex does some. I take him to work many days and to my sisters and now puppy class and on walks at local parks (not dog parks). He has gotten much better but I do have to be mindful about what, when and how much he eats prior to getting in the car. The get comes to the house and I do his grooming so car trips end only at fun destinations. I have found that giving him tasty chew seems to distract him and forestall car sickness if we aren't in the car too long.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Car sickness is a funny thing. Neither of mine have ever had much of a problem with it. Kodi did a few times, when I took the advice of a puppy class trainer and didn't feed him breakfast before a morning puppy class. But it was just bile, and I am SURE it was because he had an empty stomach. I started feeding him his normal breakfast, and he never got sick again. Pixel has never gotten sick. But I have a friend with a 4 year old Hav, who is in the car multiple times a week, and she STILL gets sick EVRY time, unless she gets the non-drowsy form of Dramamine. (I can't remember the generic name)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That would be Meclizine, otherwise known as Bonine.


----------

